# Cheapest way to buy Zurich Fund



## Homepayer (12 Oct 2022)

Hi I want to put the child benefit for 2 kids into Zurich Dynamic fund for 20 years. What's the cheapest way to do this?

You would assume going straight to Zurich but I have heard that brokers get commission and can pass some of this to the customer, so going through a broker could be cheaper?


----------



## 1dave123 (12 Oct 2022)

Have a look at this and see if it meets your needs. 






						Home | Invest And Save | Savings and Investment Plan | Ireland
					

Best Savings and Investment Plan Ireland. 30 Investment Funds. Low Cost. Zurich Life.




					www.investandsave.ie
				




It's run by Gerard Sheedy who post on here now and again.


----------



## Homepayer (12 Oct 2022)

That website is very 'straight to the point' and looks like a good deal. I might go with that. Thanks!

I actually phoned Zurich a couple of times about this and the same guy on the other end was so rude.


----------



## Steven Barrett (12 Oct 2022)

Homepayer said:


> Hi I want to put the child benefit for 2 kids into Zurich Dynamic fund for 20 years. What's the cheapest way to do this?
> 
> *You would assume going straight to Zurich but I have heard that brokers get commission and can pass some of this to the customer, so going through a broker could be cheaper?*


You cannot go to the Nike and buy runners direct off the factory floor. You can go to the Nike store but there is a mark up that the store gets. Life companies do the same. If you go direct, you get the direct sales people who work off commission. Or you can go to an advisor.


----------



## Zenith63 (12 Oct 2022)

I went direct to Zurich for a pension and got a lower rate than I was being quoted elsewhere and have found the person I’ve dealt with over the years excellent. Always worth shopping around though!


----------



## Dublin85 (14 Oct 2022)

Homepayer said:


> That website is very 'straight to the point' and looks like a good deal. I might go with that. Thanks!
> 
> I actually phoned Zurich a couple of times about this and the same guy on the other end was so rude.


what did you go for


----------



## Look ahead (28 Oct 2022)

Homepayer said:


> Hi I want to put the child benefit for 2 kids into Zurich Dynamic fund for 20 years. What's the cheapest way to do this?
> 
> You would assume going straight to Zurich but I have heard that brokers get commission and can pass some of this to the customer, so going through a broker could be cheaper?


I recently opened a child  investment account with Moneycube by way of a Baretrust. I'm happy with this decision and funds will be invested in a vanguard high equity fund from standard life for the next 18 years.


----------



## delta_bravo (28 Oct 2022)

Look ahead said:


> I recently opened a child  investment account with Moneycube by way of a Baretrust. I'm happy with this decision and funds will be invested in a vanguard high equity fund from standard life for the next 18 years.


What's the annual management charge on that? From what I read, any of the non Zurich funds such as vanguard have an extra fee on them


----------



## Homepayer (28 Oct 2022)

Dublin85 said:


> what did you go for


I'm gonna go for Zurich Dynamic. If you compare the historical return with Irish Life MAPS 5, my current fund, Dynamic is miles ahead, although past returns are not a predictor etc.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Oct 2022)

Homepayer said:


> I'm gonna go for Zurich Dynamic. If you compare the historical return with Irish Life MAPS 5, my current fund, Dynamic is miles ahead, although past returns are not a predictor etc.


I presume that neither of these is a passively managed index tracker? That being the case, I wonder how each compares to an appropriate index?


----------



## Dublin85 (30 Oct 2022)

Homepayer said:


> I'm gonna go for Zurich Dynamic. If you compare the historical return with Irish Life MAPS 5, my current fund, Dynamic is miles ahead, although past returns are not a predictor etc.


are you aware of the fees


----------



## kavvie (30 Oct 2022)

fees 1.3% annually?


----------



## Dublin85 (30 Oct 2022)

kavvie said:


> fees 1.3% annually?


thought they were higher


----------



## Homepayer (3 Nov 2022)

ClubMan said:


> I presume that neither of these is a passively managed index tracker? That being the case, I wonder how each compares to an appropriate index?


Since inception, Zurich Dynamic, the top line here in the data, has performed better. Over the last 10 years, S&P was better.


----------



## Bill90. (3 Nov 2022)

1dave123 said:


> Have a look at this and see if it meets your needs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm paying 1.5% to access the same fund. This looks good to me too. I've filled out the request info section on the website.  

Do you know how difficult it is to switch brokers?.


----------



## Dublin85 (3 Nov 2022)

kavvie said:


> fees 1.3% annually?


----------



## GSheehy (4 Nov 2022)

The costs quoted above (in the excerpts from the Key Investment Document (KID)) like 'One-off, Entry, OOCs, PTCs are indicative of the *worst* version of the product that you *could* buy on the market.

AMC can vary from 1% to 1.85%, depending on where, from who you buy the product and the service you want.


Gerard

www.SaveAndInvest.ie


----------



## GSheehy (4 Nov 2022)

Dynamic has an an indicate equity range of 75% - 100%. 

Last quarterly asset spilt was/is 94% Equity, 5% Bond and 1% Cash.

You'd have to know the asset splits over all periods to compare it to the equity, bond and cash indices in those periods.   




ClubMan said:


> I presume that neither of these is a passively managed index tracker? That being the case, I wonder how each compares to an appropriate index?




Gerard

www.SaveAndInvest.ie


----------



## Dublin85 (4 Nov 2022)

GSheehy said:


> The costs quoted above (in the excerpts from the Key Investment Document (KID)) like 'One-off, Entry, OOCs, PTCs are indicative of the *worst* version of the product that you *could* buy on the market.
> 
> AMC can vary from 1% to 1.85%, depending on where, from who you buy the product and the service you want.
> 
> ...


thank you for clarifying that. when I replied to the zurich rep asking about those fees and charges I got no response at all!


----------



## Dublin85 (4 Nov 2022)

GSheehy said:


> Dynamic has an an indicate equity range of 75% - 100%.
> 
> Last quarterly asset spilt was/is 94% Equity, 5% Bond and 1% Cash.
> 
> ...


ger, if you could pick one fund, what would it be


----------



## Groucho (4 Nov 2022)

Bill90. said:


> I'm paying 1.5% to access the same fund. This looks good to me too. I've filled out the request info section on the website.
> 
> Do you know how difficult it is to switch brokers?.



But is it necessary to switch brokers?     

Surely it's possible to avail of that execution only service for a new investment while remaining with one's existing broker for other investments?

Ger can you advise, please?


----------



## Bill90. (4 Nov 2022)

Groucho said:


> But is it necessary to switch brokers?
> 
> Surely it's possible to avail of that execution only service for a new investment while remaining with one's existing broker for other investments?
> 
> Ger can you advise, please?


Yes that is correct. I was speaking to Ger about it yesterday and you are correct.


----------



## messyleo (6 Nov 2022)

Are the blackrock index funds the same AMC as the Zurich funds - I had thought they were higher?
It is very hard to find the fund AMC on the zurich site imo - not included here for example from what I can see





						Indexed Global Equity (BlackRock) | Zurich Life Funds
					

Indexed Global Equity Fund is a medium to high risk, unit-linked fund, giving you the opportunity to participate in the performance of companies in the developed world.




					www.zurich.ie


----------



## GSheehy (7 Nov 2022)

@gravitygirl You'll not find a quoted AMC on their website because that's dictated by the product you're buying, the distribution channel you're buying through, the service level you require and what the intermediary charges for that service.

The additional/higher AMCs you're referring to may be the ones quoted in column one of this Fund Guide. But, you can see that Indexed Global Equity (Blackrock) doesn't have that. In the main, they are third party 'managed' funds.

Gerard

www.InvestAndSave.ie


----------



## ClubMan (2 Dec 2022)

Groucho said:


> But is it necessary to switch brokers?
> 
> Surely it's possible to avail of that execution only service for a new investment while remaining with one's existing broker for other investments?
> 
> Ger can you advise, please?


Or just cash in the original one and reinvest it in the lower charging one? Why would you stick with the original paying higher charges? Doesn't make sense.

Have to say that that http://www.investandsave.ie/ site/product looks nice and simple/straightforward.


----------



## GSheehy (2 Dec 2022)

@ClubMan 

You'd have to consider the implications for exit tax as you'd be triggering an event by cashing in.

Gerard 

www.InvestAndSave.ie


----------



## ClubMan (2 Dec 2022)

GSheehy said:


> @ClubMan
> 
> You'd have to consider the implications for exit tax as you'd be triggering an event by cashing in.
> 
> ...


Yes, but that's going to have to be paid at some stage so why wouldn't it always make sense to cash in and reinvest in the lower charges product ASAP?


----------



## GSheehy (5 Dec 2022)

Extreme example but:

Let's say you invested €100K @ 1.5% AMC and the value dropped to €80,000.

You now switch the €80,000 to a 1% AMC contract to save on the 0.5% pa.

If the €80,000 increases to €100,000 and you cash in you pay €8,200 in exit tax (currently 41%)

If you left the €80,000 where it was and it came back to €100,000 there's no exit tax.

Exit Tax is not straightforward so it's important to get the product right from the outset.

You may also have exit charges to consider.  

Gerard

www.InvestAndSave.ie


----------



## ClubMan (5 Dec 2022)

Thanks @GSheehy - that makes sense alright.


----------

